# Garage sales



## Dusty (Jul 23, 2021)

Chuckle for today in pictures.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jul 24, 2021)

The last one is what will be nailed to my gate post, let them try and figure out what some of the stuff i have is used for.


----------



## historicalarms (Jul 24, 2021)

6.5 Fan said:


> The last one is what will be nailed to my gate post, let them try and figure out what some of the stuff i have is used for.



   Crist I've got a shop full of "homemade jigs" that I dont even remember what i built them for let alone some other poor soul.


----------

